# Jade Red Chicken Rec. from Chino Bandido in  AZ.



## Barbarainnc (Jan 12, 2009)

I checked their menu, both Jade Red Chicken and Pollo Diablo are listed. On the DDD, Guy's Show on Food Network she demonstrated the Jade Red Chicken. She posted the Pollo Diablo recipe on the site. How she cooked the chicken is the same for both recipes, but the sauce is different. All I know she used tomato sauce or ketchup and sugar, with some other things to make the Jade Red Sauce. If anyone watched and knows how to make the sauce let me know. Thanks This was shown yesterday at 3:00 pm, anybody watch?? Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## deelady (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry...no clue!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry no idea, have you checked the Food Network website to see if it is posted up there? Unless they want to keep it a secret, they usually post recipes from shows on the web site for you to review.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 13, 2009)

Definitely check out The Food Network's website.  They very well might have the recipe listed, although I've found that "Diners, Drive-Ins, & Dives" isn't the same as the regular cooking shows.  As Maverick inferred, it depends on whether the restaurant wants to give the exact recipe out to the public or not.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2010)

For the glaze:

1 T sesame oil
1/2 C red chili oil
1/2 C catsup
2-3 cloves minced garlic
1/2-1 C powdered sugar
1/4 C green onions chopped.

In a sauce pan on medium heat, add the ingredients an the order listed and reduce.


----------



## BHDC (Nov 27, 2012)

*it works*



Crash said:


> For the glaze:
> 
> 1 T sesame oil
> 1/2 C red chili oil
> ...




I saw the episode and have the same recipe.  the real essence is the equal parts oil, catsup/ketchup (or even phillipino tomato sauce), and powdered sugar.  using 2x as much sugar makes it way too sweet.  You're basically frying the ketchup and sugar.  i did a version with minced ginger, some garlic powder, and i even used peanut oil.  i think the sesame oil is an important factor though.  enjoy!


----------



## Barbarainnc (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the recipe!!!!


----------

